# Blue eyes .... pretty or health concern?



## angelbaby

I saw this on another site they had crossposted it , thought it was interesting , I always knew white dogs had some issues mostly skin , deafness, blind ect but they are saying the eye color plays a role as well. I have always been drawn to those blue eyed dogs they are striking but this gave me something to think about as well. Anyone with blue eyed dogs have issues in its lifetime? if so what?
Here is what they wrote:

Originally Posted by twystedmetalkennels 
Over the past year I have had a lot buyers who ask whether or not a pup I have for sale will keep his/her blue eyes. I have also seen a lot of people in the bully world post dogs up for stud with blue eyes, different colored eyes or, piebald eyes. I think it is important for individuals to understand that dogs have two different colored eyes or blue eyes stand the risk of producing and developing serious health issues. This is why the AKC/UKC prohibited our ancestors the Pitbull and American Staffordshire Terrier from having blue eyes or eyes of different colors. It is a proven fact that dogs within our breed displaying multiple eye colors are more prone to neurological problems, prone to issues with deafness as well a host of other undesirable issues. Due to these facts it is highly recommended that you avoid breeding to dogs with these faults. When thinking in terms of faults you must realize that the genes that carry these issues are not isolated to just one genetic fault. Their is generally a multitude of faults that come into play that are not visible to the naked eye. If anyone would like more info please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Gerald Adams
ABKC Judge


----------



## EL CUCO

berry interesting...i alwayz wondered why blue eyes were not permitted.

I alwayz tried to stay away from them bcuz of the breed "standard".

Ive seen alot of pups eyes look blue but then turn green or hazel as they grew older.

u just sparked more curiosity in my head about this topic  thanks lol


----------



## JoKealoha

not sure if this applies directly to dogs but i'm sure it plays a part...
genetic traits (including disorders) are located across the species genome. those on separate chromosomes are non-linked genes. these traits have lower probability of being passed to offspring as a set. the genes on a single chromosome are "linked" and the closer they are on that strand of DNA, the stronger the linkage. these genes have a higher probablity of being passed as a set.
so, while blue eyes themselves are not a health issue, or a symptom of health issues, they may be "linked" to genes that are. that is, the individual genes may be located on the same chromosome. therefore, very difficult to separate through selective breeding.
skin, hair, and eye color are dependant on melanin (a group of pigments). in humans they are located in the same general area of DNA. thats why we see blonde most often with blue or green and lighter skin colors. also in humans we see disorders associated with higher concentration of pigments like sickle cell in people of African decent. disorders like cystic fibrosis is more common in caucasians who lack pigmentation.
so i'm just guessing here, but light eyes (the lack of pigmentation) is not in itself a faulty gene. but it's associated by location to a sequence of DNA that is corrupt.


----------



## angelbaby

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> berry interesting...i alwayz wondered why blue eyes were not permitted.
> 
> I alwayz tried to stay away from them bcuz of the breed "standard".
> 
> Ive seen alot of pups eyes look blue but then turn green or hazel as they grew older.
> 
> u just sparked more curiosity in my head about this topic  thanks lol


Ya I have always kinda wondered how that all worked I love the blue eyes in dogs and Even though I know they will probably change we have a pup right now with these ice blue eyes they are gorgeous. But then after seeing this post It made me think abit about if this is maybe not such a good thing in these blue eyed dogs. I have seen a kennel who specialize in blue nose blue eyed dogs { i know right there breeding for color is wrong } but they are gorgeous looking.



JoKealoha said:


> not sure if this applies directly to dogs but i'm sure it plays a part...
> genetic traits (including disorders) are located across the species genome. those on separate chromosomes are non-linked genes. these traits have lower probability of being passed to offspring as a set. the genes on a single chromosome are "linked" and the closer they are on that strand of DNA, the stronger the linkage. these genes have a higher probablity of being passed as a set.
> so, while blue eyes themselves are not a health issue, or a symptom of health issues, they may be "linked" to genes that are. that is, the individual genes may be located on the same chromosome. therefore, very difficult to separate through selective breeding.
> skin, hair, and eye color are dependant on melanin (a group of pigments). in humans they are located in the same general area of DNA. thats why we see blonde most often with blue or green and lighter skin colors. also in humans we see disorders associated with higher concentration of pigments like sickle cell in people of African decent. disorders like cystic fibrosis is more common in caucasians who lack pigmentation.
> so i'm just guessing here, but light eyes (the lack of pigmentation) is not in itself a faulty gene. but it's associated by location to a sequence of DNA that is corrupt.


Ya thats kinda the impression I got from this write up as well it may not be the "blue" eyes persay but those carrying this gene may be more likely to carry other genes that cause neurological issues and other disorders , good enough reason though to do as it says and avoid breeding to those dogs who carry this trait. I actually didnt even know that it wasnt allowed in the ring , I knew piebald eyes werent allowed just didnt know if they were both blue that they still werent allowed.


----------



## LadyRampage

Welll its fairly common in the colby line... I've had dogs with 2 blue eyes, 1 blue eye and even had one that had half a blue eye.... NEVER had one that was blind, or couldn't hear or any other issues, but I also haven't done extensive testing either.

I currently have a pup with one blue eye, he acts like he can't hear at times but the smile gives him away..lol Once they hit the 4-6 weeks mark and have ice blue eyes they should stay that way.. this one I missed until they were like 5 weeks old, I checked because it runs in the grandsire's side (his grandmother had 2 blue eyes so it crops up).. I personally don't see a problem with it, I've never had serious issues with it and know where its coming from, but I'm working with a specific family and have never seen it in my other line.


----------



## angelbaby

wow i thought they would change well into a few months old, the pups i have right now are 6 weeks 2 had blue eyes one went darker and may go to green the other though is ice blue, so he may keep it? its really pretty but if there are health risks to keep aneye out for would want to inform the buyers they love his eye color but they should kow any risks. Good to hear your story of no health issues with yours thats what im looking for those with dogs who have or had blue eyes or piebald eyes would like to hear there storys as well. I have had blue eyed horses with no issues wonder if its the same for them as well?


----------



## KMdogs

Blue eyes are of higher risk but its no different than the blue coat debate. You breed blue eyed to blue eyed gene thats where over half of the problem dogs come from. There is genetic evidence for the genes that carry a blue eyed dog to be associated with other genetic problems though usually, if bred properly its not something that is a norm. Just as Blue dogs are of higher risk though that risk % is down unless we talk about blue on blue, the percentage nearly doubles in risk factors.


----------



## Firehazard

blue eyed dogs werent trusted.. .. reason being they have vision problems sometimes..<< as it turns out.. albinism are pink eyes(very rare in APBT ) not blue .. blue eyed dogs when bred that trait.. will have nervous problems, skin problems, vision problems, and thats not something we in the APBT or bulldog world call sound. if a blue eye pops up, dont just pawn it off, make sure its in good hands JMO .. well thats that in a nut shell, boyles and colby both throw some blue eyes and although there are health problems its not from the original yards as much as 2nd handers not culling. Sometimes you gotta cull an adult dog... but proper asessment is neccessary. Thats not gonna happen in a yard not of your own or one at least that close in partnership.


----------



## angelbaby

Firehazard said:


> blue eyed dogs werent trusted.. .. reason being they have vision problems sometimes..<< as it turns out.. albinism are pink eyes(very rare in APBT ) not blue .. blue eyed dogs when bred that trait.. will have nervous problems, skin problems, vision problems, and thats not something we in the APBT or bulldog world call sound. if a blue eye pops up, dont just pawn it off, make sure its in good hands JMO .. well thats that in a nut shell, boyles and colby both throw some blue eyes and although there are health problems its not from the original yards as much as 2nd handers not culling. Sometimes you gotta cull an adult dog... but proper asessment is neccessary. Thats not gonna happen in a yard not of your own or one at least that close in partnership.


thanks for the info , as for nervous problems can you explain that a bit ? sorry just not getting what you mean , fear? anxious nervous behaviour? would that not be something we could see as a pup ? or can these behaviours pop up later in life?


----------



## JoKealoha

i think firehazard is referring to neurological disorders like canine epilepsy. most are degenerative, where dogs lose control of various body functions. starting with muscle tremors and progressing towards seizures. eventually leading to death by respiratory failure or something like that.
depends on the severity of the disorder. some are mild and dogs can live several years. some not and the pup will die within days or weeks. but almost all get worse as time passes.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Lily never grew out of her blue eyes and she is a white dog... no pigment to her fur. Sometimes her left one appears to have a yellowish tint or glow later in the day but she's actually the healthier of our 2 dogs o__O I guess it could be something to worry about later though...


----------



## Firehazard

JoKealoha said:


> i think firehazard is referring to neurological disorders like canine epilepsy. most are degenerative, where dogs lose control of various body functions. starting with muscle tremors and progressing towards seizures. eventually leading to death by respiratory failure or something like that.
> depends on the severity of the disorder. some are mild and dogs can live several years. some not and the pup will die within days or weeks. but almost all get worse as time passes.


^^ correct.. a while back in like 2002 there was a kennel in TX producing all White Blue eyed dogs outta Dallas.. That was a catastrophy in the making. All of the things we don't want in the bloodline came out in those litters.. They didnt last long as breeders.. LOL A blue eye or blue eyed dog that pops up is *NOT* guaranteed to have faults or degenerative kick backs; but IMO blue eyed dogs don't belong in someones hands who might want to breed for the blue eyes.

@ other person.. if your dog is a true ablino then it will be drastically affected by the sun. The sun will give your dog skin problems and could blind your dog. If you have a true Albino; you have a 1 in a million litterally.


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> ^^ correct.. a while back in like 2002 there was a kennel in TX producing all White Blue eyed dogs outta Dallas.. That was a catastrophy in the making. All of the things we don't want in the bloodline came out in those litters.. They didnt last long as breeders.. LOL A blue eye or blue eyed dog that pops up is *NOT* guaranteed to have faults or degenerative kick backs; but IMO blue eyed dogs don't belong in someones hands who might want to breed for the blue eyes.
> 
> @ other person.. if your dog is a true ablino then it will be drastically affected by the sun. The sun will give your dog skin problems and could blind your dog. If you have a true Albino; you have a 1 in a million litterally.


:goodpost: Like i said though its all in breeding. Breed for color (be that of coat, eyes, etc) and your asking for it. I've only personally had my hands on two (didn't own them) with blue eyes, both had both eyes blue. It does take someone knowledgable to own them just because of the decision you might have to make later if genetics takes a toll for the worse. Generally though, i'd say its fairly safe to have one but never breed because whos to say the dog you want to breed to won't be a carrier of something. It happens.

Anytime you have a high risk of genetic fault its best to s/n and not take that chance. Every dog there is a certain level of unknown as nothing is 100% with genetics but no reason to further add to that for no reason.

I might point out that if we are talking about bulldogs, i wouldn't breed one on the simple fact i don't believe in it. Just as i don't believe in owning a blue coated APBT, its not a bulldog color.


----------



## angelbaby

Thank you for clarifying that


----------



## MISSAPBT

Oh I love me some Boyles hounds. Good info FH learnt something new


----------



## lovlee

Blue eyes become a matters of attraction so any one like blue eyes adopt they always like adopt in sky blue so we care about health all disease and mostly eye diseases.


----------



## Lola1013

This is an old thread, I know, but i have a blue eyed pit so i though i'd share what i've learned of it. Different colored eyes is called heterochromia, which is a genetic mutation, and passed down as an autosomal dominant trait (meaning there only needs to be one copy of the gene for it to appear). If someone was to breed a dog with heterochromia to a dog that did not have the gene there's a 50% chance each puppy will be affected. If the dog was bred to another dog that DID carry the gene, which you wouldn't be able to tell just by looking at the dog, all pups would be affected. Not all dogs that have this trait have problems. It's caused by distribution and lack of melanin. My dog has one blue and one brown eye, and her coat is mostly white. She does have sensitive skin, but this really hasn't posed to be a major problem. Last summer we did have a battle with fleas (which we won :]) and she broke out in hives. So i found out she does have a flea allergy which is common in a many dogs (not just blue eyed white ones). Vet told me i could just give her some standard benadryl and see if that helps (which it did). She also tends to turn a little pink when out in the sun so I found her some sunscreen because she loves the beach (but hates the water). Other than that Lola is a happy healthy dog. Her hearing and eyesight is perfect. I was worried about it as well when i first got her and immediately took her to the vet and had her checked out, which i would suggest to anyone that is thinking about or has recently welcomed a blue eyed pit into the family because there are diseases that are associated with heterochromia!


----------

